# Technical Theater Schools



## hhslights (Jul 22, 2009)

I have begun the process of seriously looking into colleges and what not. I know that I want to major in a tech theater field but I am clueless as to what universities I should be looking at. Are some better than others? If so what are the premier of them? 

I have done some looking myself, and I am liking the way Michigan Tech looks. Does anyone have any opinions on their program? I want to know where I want to be looking or what I should be looking for. What kind of questions I should be asking and all that jazz.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 22, 2009)

Think a little father ahead...What do you want to be doing in theatre 5-10 years from now?

Designing on Broadway?
Touring with U2/Miley Cyrus?
Master Elec-ing Corporate shows for IBM/XYZ Pharmaceuticals?
IATSE Stagehand?
Teaching HS?
Teaching college?
Coiling cable in a lighting rental shop?
TD for a LORT theatre?
Button Pusher for a Las Vegas show?
Production Manager for a Road House?
AEA Stage Manager?
Working for a Theatrical Manufacturer?
Professional Followspot Operator?

Not that there isn't or can't be crossover, but there's an institute of higher learning dedicated to almost all of the above. A BA in dramaturgy won't be terribly useful if your life goal is touring with Nickelback.

Next, more questions:
Are you restricted to a geographical location?
Do you prefer a large or small school?
Public or private?
In state or out of state?
Urban, suburban, or rural setting?

See just about any thread in the Education forum, and also Controlbooth Member College Demographics. You might find an alum of one of your choices. We also have some college professors who frequent this site.

Here's a list to begin the debate: http://www.dmoz.org/Arts/Performing..._and_Departments/North_America/United_States/.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 22, 2009)

Derek has posted some helpful helpful questions you need to ask yourself. You also want to put together a resume and portfolio of work you've allready done. Don't worry you don't have to have a lot. Put in pictures from any show you've worked on in HS, and any paperwork you have from them. If you have some art from art class that can go in as well. Anything relevant to what you want to pursue.

Answer a few of Derek's questiosn and lets see if we can't help you some more.


----------



## hhslights (Jul 22, 2009)

In five to ten years I would like to either be teaching at the High School level or perhaps working for ETC or someplace similar. I want to stay relatively close to lighting but I would not be restricted to it.

As for the college, I would prefer it to be in Michigan but I am willing to go to another state. I have no preference to the size, setting or if it is public or private. I do want a school that has a good program for technical theater.

Are there any common specifications to the portfolios that I should be aware of? Things like content, binding and length.


----------



## RichMoore (Jul 22, 2009)

If you are interested in learning by doing, you might investigate the University of Montana. They have an amazing program with a 30 year history of all student production doing major live tour shows.

umproductions.org

Good luck!!!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 23, 2009)

hhslights said:


> In five to ten years I would like to either be teaching at the High School level or perhaps working for ETC or someplace similar. I want to stay relatively close to lighting but I would not be restricted to it.
> 
> As for the college, I would prefer it to be in Michigan but I am willing to go to another state. I have no preference to the size, setting or if it is public or private. I do want a school that has a good program for technical theater.
> 
> Are there any common specifications to the portfolios that I should be aware of? Things like content, binding and length.



I don't know about a lot of the schools in your region, but one of my co-workers here in Vegas is a graduate of Michigan Tech (within the last 5 years) and she recommends against it. She says that the program might turn out some good electrical maintenance technicians, but that's about it. If it wasn't for her outside work, she doesn't feel that she could have landed any serious job coming out of that program. 

That being said, for your desire to be a HS teacher, you might want to look at schools that have both good technical programs as well as a good teaching program. Not all schools have a dedicated technical theater teacher so you want to be diverse in your credentials.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 23, 2009)

In Mich take a look at Saginaw Valley State...I've worked with afew of their grads seems like a solid program.


----------



## Teber (Jul 23, 2009)

If you don't mind going out of state - Ball State University now offers a BFA in any theatre emphasis. They also have an amazing education department. Theatre education with an emphasis is also offered. Not that far from michigan


----------



## bdkdesigns (Jul 23, 2009)

As a UMProductions employee, I agree. It WAS a major part in my decision, along with the Montana Rep, to choose Montana as my grad school. They have a couple of supervisors, however it is the students that are responsible from finding bookings all the way through restoring the venue back to an arena after strike.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 24, 2009)

I say look into the University of Texas. Look at the thread concerns for more information. There isn't a better technical theater school out there.

Mike


----------



## narc792 (Jul 25, 2009)

I've been looking into this myself.

I've found the University of Central Florida to offer a great program. They have BFA and MFA programs for Theater Design and Technology and offer a very large variety of classes. If you looked at Ball State (that Teber posted) they are very similar, but Ball does not have much course offerings for TD&T...sound design is notably missing and there aren't many advanced level classes for the other aspects of Technical Theater. UCF also offers internships with the Orlando Repertory Theater, which is known throughout the country and highly respected by Broadway theater companies. (they also have a large group of corporate sponsors like the CEO of Universal, Disney Casting, Target, and more). Overall, I hear that the program is very well balanced and gives you quite a bit of experience. If you'd like I can attach the course guide for the program.


----------

